# Rapid Rung. Rigged to flip.



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Finally got around to putting this video together showing how the Rapid Rung helps getting onto an upside down boat easier and how to rig it so that it works best.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Now that I have a kid I’m really considering getting one of these. Is the 3 step enough or just send it for 4. Currently have a boat with 18” tubes but a bigger boat is in my future (20-21” tubes). Thanks


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

If you rig it to flip like in the video the 2 step (2 moving steps) is plenty for even a 16'er with 22" tubes. 

Check out this video at the 55 second mark. I'm able to swim to the boat with a kid, get him on the ladder and in the boat before climbing in myself. If you dump trucked with a kid, or just wanted to go for a swim with one that cant climb in, getting them in first is a real benefit that I love about the Rapid Rung.


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

luv my rappid rung. Have not had to use it in a flip or tossed out situation but several times to just go for a cool off swim and climb back in.


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

we love ours! The kids love climbing up it. makes for great practice in case of the real event


----------



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

Ditto on loving my Rapid Rung. So much easier to get back in the boat after a cool down swim. Haven't had to use it in a flip/rescue situation yet but see it will be very helpful.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

zbaird said:


> Finally got around to putting this video together showing how the Rapid Rung helps getting onto an upside down boat easier and how to rig it so that it works best.


I wonder.... Rather than a handle and a D-ring or two D-rings if one might just rig both of the straps through ONE handle. Certainly wouldn't be held as far apart as something 18" apart, but maybe far enough apart that it's stable enough to climb aboard. I like this idea better than rigging out to two D-rings; the frame is a good place to hitch to for sure.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

It will work. That said, it acts more like a single anchor point which makes it less stable and more likely to try and spin on you. When you are trying for a bailing hole that's the last thing you want.


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

Seems like it might be a foot entrapment hazard when trying to get on a flipped raft in the middle of a rapid. Like the idea for the kiddo and swimming, but I think I would be hesitant to use it on a flipped raft in a rapid. Good reason to stay in shape....


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Its true, there is potential. I'll never say that it poses no threat of entanglement. Rigged properly it's no more of an entanglement hazard than a spare oar, much less a lot of other things dangling off a raft in a flip. There are a heck of a lot of people on the water without the upper body strength to pull themselves onto an upside down boat, and that includes most kids (even if they are in shape). Even if you have the strength, cold water or a rough swim can zap it pretty quickly. Protracted swims are at minimum every bit as risky as using the Rapid Rung. Swimming to shore and waiting for rescue is often not a great option and if you can't climb on the boat it can quickly become the only one. Filming that footage in cold water (that I wasn't dressed for) I could still climb on, right the boat and get back in after 4-5 flips. I was pretty damn cold at the end of it; not sure I could have done the last one without it. A lot of energy was saved using the ladder to climb on the upside down boat and then again to get in the righted boat. In a flip instance, getting on the boat is just the start of the energy expenditure and getting out quick can keep you in the game. One of the benefits of the Rapid Rung against other ladders is that it puts itself away as you step up which does minimize the entrapment hazard. Another benefit is that it is only deployed when you are actively using it. The grip tape on the steps makes it pretty hard to slip off of and get a leg stuck. The ladder is also designed so that it cannot twist up on you. I could go on, but my bottom line is, when you weigh risk vs reward, I'll take it vs not being able to get out of the water. That said, we all need to do risk assessment for ourselves to decide what is best. There are a bunch of good FAQ's on rapidrung.com and Im always looking for more feedback.


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

In itself i don't see it as an entanglement hazard. But once you pull the rungs down and engage a foot there is a lot of potential for entrapment when used in swift water or a rapid. It would be awesome to have in a pool drop scenario or swimming witht the kids. Yes a lot of gear on the boat can become an entrapment hazard, but I am not actively sticking my foot into these objects.


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

Do you use one on each side? Or hope that you pop up on the right side?


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

To be fair I am totally interested in adding one to the raft, but mostly for upright applications.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

No doubt it _could happen. _I am pretty entrapment adverse myself and I think the risk while definitely there, is pretty low. I do carry a sharp knife. If I am in water where I can manage to pull it down and get a foot on a step, I'll use it. If you're really getting worked, its probably not happening anyway. I have messed with it quite a bit in testing in some pretty turbulent water, (wish I had gotten some of that footage, looking to this summer) and tried to slip though. You stick pretty good to the thing. It really wants to close if you aren't actively stepping on the rung. You'll have to play with it yourself to really get it, but you _may_ change your mind about using it for a mid rapid entry. Check out the other videos on the channel. There is one swim I take mid rapid and I'm back in pretty quick. Really hoping to find the time to step up my video game this summer and get some good footage out.

I run one on each side, and everyone should, LOL.

Luckily right side up for pleasure swims is when it gets 99% of its use and I think even if you limited it to that you'd be pretty happy with the purchase of one....or two!


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

On my big cat (20'/30" tubes) my three rung unit was mounted to the grab line, to make for easy access -- right side up or not.

I never flipped that rig, but I dumped out in Lava once. I was back up over those huge tubes in nothing flat -- big as I am. Passengers loved it for easily getting in and out of such a tall rig for a quick dip.

My only other urgent use also was in the GC, in Pearce back in 2010 or so, in my 16' NRS cat. That boat had the Rung mounted on the front frame crossmember. It was super easy to get up on the bottom from between the tubes.

A top notch product.

Rich Phillips


----------



## Cambo5150 (Mar 22, 2017)

I would have scoffed at one of these when I was a young guide in the 80’s. Now I’m a 50 year old private boater with a blown out shoulder. I feel no shame using this thing to get back in my boat even if it’s just after a voluntary swim.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

No shame in being smart. I can still climb in a boat without one but I'll use it every time. So much nicer not snagging your PFD or getting scraped up, which I always seem to manage when climbing in without it.


----------



## nsealing (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks for the excellent video and peoples feedback, I finally ordered one


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Awesome, I'll get it shipped out Monday.


----------



## Utah78 (Apr 28, 2018)

I have bought 2 of these from Zach and they are great! About 4 years ago I did a Westwater trip and realized that even on a voluntary swim (where I'm not under duress or exhausted) that it is really hard for me to get in a boat compared to 20 years ago. Since then I have had knee surgery and even though I am recovered there is still an issue when I go to kick hard and am trying to pull myself into a boat at the same time. I first purchased a PVC ladder-in-a-bag-style ladder, which works, BUT was slow and tedious to use and would never be worth using unless there were no other options and also, once that type of ladder is deployed it is hanging out in the water and you have to re-stuff it to keep it from being an ongoing entrapment hazard. 

The rapid rung is great because it retracts itself and is so quick and easy even my kids can use it. Yes, it is possible that it could be a hazard, but so can everything else on the boat (a throw rope can be a great rescue device and a terrible hazard if not used properly or put away). I think the key is to learn how to use the rapid rung and practice on it often and it will become something extremely safe and effective to use. Also, I think every captain or oarsman should have a true river knife ready, although I often see boats going out where nobody has a knife on a vest or accessible. 

Having used the rapid rung for about 25 rivers days now, I would say that the boat and everyone on it are much safer with it because of its advantages, and that as long as I see the potential problems that can arise, it is a huge asset to have. I will always take it with me and just bought a second rapid rung because for my wife's new boat.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Thanks for the review! Glad you are loving them.


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

Just got my Rapid Rung this morning. We are stoked to try it out! Thanks Zach for the Rapid shipping and the sticker (with thank you note). Great customer service!


----------



## Travis M Rummel (Jul 21, 2015)

Just ordered one, looking forward to swimming from the boat stress free.


----------



## Utah78 (Apr 28, 2018)

Travis M Rummel said:


> Just ordered one, looking forward to swimming from the boat stress free.


You have a great point. I just got off the San Juan River 3 weeks ago. The highs were 108 degrees for 4 days in a row. I swam about ten times per day, but I'm sure I couldn't have pulled myself in ten times or more. It is so great to have a ladder to get back in the boat so easily. Makes going for a swim easy and fun.


----------

